# Is it better to sell all my equipment together or break it up?



## goincrazy (Nov 1, 2010)

I am selling $20,000 of lightly used screen printing and sublimation equipment. Is it better to sell it all together or break it up and sell all the parts individually?


----------



## tiredew (Mar 11, 2009)

Sell it all individually if you have the time / interest in extracting maximum value from each individual piece of equipment. Sell it as a lot if you just want to get rid of it as quickly and easily as possible.

Let me know if you have a good exposure unit for sale.


----------



## good4mysoul (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with tiredew. Selling individually will maximize your return. Do you have a list of items...would love to take a look at it.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah your best bet is probably to part it out... you make more money back but it is more of a hassle


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you posted it in the classifieds yet? What do you have to sell?


----------



## goincrazy (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't posted in the classifieds on this forum because I dont have the minimum number of posts required. I have a six station six color riley hopkins press, four color two station table top press, 5 foot coveyor dryer, flash dryer, Idek heat press, Epson 4880 printer, 25 x 36 exposure unit with lid. Im in Montana so Im not sure that anyone would want to pay for shipping for these things. And I have boxes of ink and chemicals, most of which have been opened so not really shippable. It also is a very complete set up so it would be perfect for someone to start up a business. The only thing I dont have is a wash tank. I had shower stall in my garage that we used.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds good .. Is your press the win series or Aero? What type of dryer? Do you have a album of pictures up on flicker or something? 

oh .. and prices : ) thanks.


----------



## soCALkid (Aug 16, 2011)

If you have the time to be patient, sell it individually. Not many people out there have 20k to drop on a bunch of used screen printing equipment.


----------

